# Heating a 3ft viv for a Royal Python.



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've just picked up a beautiful 2 and a half ft Royal last night and have put her into a 3ft vivarium. I was just wondering what heat source would be the best for her? I'm currently using a heat mat controlled by thermostat, will this be fine for her or would I need a ceramic? 

Thanks.


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

hi have both in mine my mat is stated on 81 c and i have a ceramic at the hot end wich is set at 91 c ( ceramic is on a pulse stat and covered with a metal bulb protector ) hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

ric0898 said:


> hi have both in mine my mat is stated on 81 c and i have a ceramic at the hot end wich is set at 91 c ( ceramic is on a pulse stat and covered with a metal bulb protector ) hope this helps :2thumb:


Cheers mate! Well my only problem is my vivarium is the vivexotic LX range so its the lower terrestrial style, therefore a ceramic will be quite low to the ground. Just wondering though, i have the arcadia bulb holder setup and it has the porcelain or ceramic bit where the bulb would screw into, is that ok to use with a ceramic heat emitter or not, if you know what im on about lol


----------



## Simon17 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the vx 3foot one, and I am using 100w infra red bulb with the arcadia holder and its doing the job for me nicely. Also I seen on another post that some one got a habsit raditor which just mounts flat on the roof, gave it good review as he had heating problems! Check that out too.


----------

